# tai chi and muay thai...



## taitsechien (May 20, 2008)

the other night in my muay thai class we were practicing our clench... trying to throw knees... but mostly just trying to throw eachother off balance... my partner probably outweighed me by 20 pounds or so... but i went in relaxed and he couldn't... and he tried... take my center...
tai chi... and push hands... has greatly increased my balance and abilitly to feel when others are off balance...
any similar experiences or comments...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 20, 2008)

Done a lot of push hands and I have been able to uproot a few and Ihave been uprooted as well. Both are very cool, particuallrly when I get to do push hands with my sifu


----------

